# What's the point?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Went for a drink last night and heard another Dubai horror story. A girl rents a villa and issues the cheques. The girl and her friends actually pay in cash (in full and on time) to the local landlord but stupidly she does not ask for the cheques back.

She moves out and the local landlord cashes the cheques anyway, they bounce and she in in prison facing debts of 280,000 AED. My friend goes to see her and takes somes supplies, soap etc. The two she requested - flip flops (she is in bare feet) and sanitary protection were denied by the police.

Stay in Dubai more than 3 months and you all hear stories like this. Much is made of Brits coming over here and not making an effort, not respecting the local culture or people, in the pub getting drunk all the time and so on. But you hear stuff like this time and time again and it's only natural to pull up the drawbridge.

Sure she was niave/stupid and I'm expecting a few "obey the rules" replies to this post but what kind of society breeds a landlord who could present these cheques without any guilt or a civil service that's happy to have a menstruating woman walking barefoot through the urine of 20 others?

I don't actually mind it here, my own life is good socially and am careful enough not to commit to too much financially. But how can you even want to assimilate yourself to such savagery? 

I don't think "if you don't like it then leave" is a valid viewpoint. Who actually does like what I'm describing or the situation with labourers/maids or that vile racism posting on that blog about the Indian air crash or................?

I dunno, I'm guess I'm just down at hearing yet another UAE injustice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Add it to the long list of bitter and twisted people here, the landlord (I'm guessing this bit) was initially trying to scare her into giving him more money, the girl should have at least got receipts although that is no excuse for the scumbag landlord. Incidentally, she'd have been released on bail for the cheque cases, you can buy flip flops and sanitary ware in jail too.

It does sicken you, is there any proof that this happened? Or is it similar to the "case" of an athlete doing his morning training runs in Jumeriah, stopped to do 50 press-ups on the grass and a "local" woman complained to the police and he was given 3 months + deport for having sex with the ground. Did it happen or is it a myth? You just don't know.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry, should clarify. She's not actually in jail but the holding cells in Bur Dubai, been there 3 days. It has actually happened as my mate across the table from me in the pub last night had literally just came from visiting her. 

She does have receipts for the cash but in another bit of Dubai dismay it's bang the accussed up first and sort it out in drips and drabs after - the case won't be heard for weeks, the local won't turn up and on it goes.

Like you said, a long list of bitter and twisted people, but hey respect the culture.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Has she got a residents visa? If so she should ask for Kafala (bail) get her mate to bring in her and another's passport and they'll be held at the public prosecution until after the trial (and all appeals - if it goes that far). Also get her to ring the embassy too.

people panic when this happens, but you need to keep a cool head and know how the system works. Which it does 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Another thing to just weigh down your hearth and make one hopefully stop and think hum...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

no offends, i am just wondering if you are digging same deep in your home countries... is UK and US full of justice?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think people in the states are trying to go to jail right now  Free everything, including cable!!

And no, we dont throw people in jail like that in the states, dont know about the uk.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think people in the states are trying to go to jail right now  Free everything, including cable!!


good to know there are always ways out ))))


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> no offends, i am just wondering if you are digging same deep in your home countries... is UK and US full of justice?


Innocent until proven guilty and generally you're only kept in jail before trial for violent crimes.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Innocent until proven guilty and generally you're only kept in jail before trial for violent crimes.


are you talking about brit to brit cases or cases when one party is resident and the other is foreigner? if, say, i am russian and i have an issue with a british person in UK (or scottish in Scotland) is your police going to be fair?


----------



## SwedeUAE (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been here 3 months now, and I am getting increasingly wary of these things, having seen my colleague deported and feeling less and less comfortable with my employeer, seeing how they disregard basic human decency in their pursuit of squeezing expats. I am considering leaving as soon as I have managed to get out of my financial commitments, and I have already stopped my family from moving over there.

UAE don't deserve my effort and my loyalty, I say squeeze what you can out of the stone and be happy if you can escape unscathed from this farce of a country.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SwedeUAE said:


> I have been here 3 months now, and I am getting increasingly wary of these things, having seen my colleague deported and feeling less and less comfortable with my employeer, seeing how they disregard basic human decency in their pursuit of squeezing expats. I am considering leaving as soon as I have managed to get out of my financial commitments, and I have already stopped my family from moving over there.
> 
> UAE don't deserve my effort and my loyalty, I say squeeze what you can out of the stone and be happy if you can escape unscathed from this farce of a country.


at least you are fair, you don't like it and you want to leave... there are many people who don't like it but they continue leaving here for ages and expressing themselves on every corner... why???


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> at least you are fair, you don't like it and you want to leave... there are many people who don't like it but they continue leaving here for ages and expressing themselves on every corner... why???


evolution is a slow process and when buildings can evolve but individuals and system can't! ......


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> if, say, i am russian and i have an issue with a british person in UK (or scottish in Scotland) is your police going to be fair?


Yes, while I don't doubt there is prejudices carried by individuals within the legal system, as a entity and a whole it's generally fair to all nationalities.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> are you talking about brit to brit cases or cases when one party is resident and the other is foreigner? if, say, i am russian and i have an issue with a british person in UK (or scottish in Scotland) is your police going to be fair?


Yes, absolutely 100%. The police back home are actually having a massive recruitment drive in the Eastern European communities to try and get Polish/Lithuanian/Latvian/Etc people to join the police force.

Also, if we feel a police officer has acted unfairly, we can report his badge number and he will be fully investigated.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

wow, sounds great! without sarcasm... back home i've seen many times police was trying to get money for God knows what from poor foreigners who don't speak russian... never liked it and was happy to run away from there...


----------

